# new niesen 5 1/2



## martin p (Jul 15, 2007)

having bought anew neilsen 5 1/2 just looking for any tips for fine tuning or sharpening any body got any good ideas


----------



## Steve Clardy (Oct 20, 2007)

My 4.5 was ready to use right out of the box.

You got it shaving curlies yet?


----------

